# anyone install a security system in a B14?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

have anyone installed a security system in a B14? I got a few questions
1.does it have negative trigger door locks? it says most imports have negative but i'm not sure
2. which wire is the ignition switched hot wire when i take off the panel.(what color/size/label should i look for)
3.which wire is the starter wire (what color/size/label i should look for)
4. Do we even have a ACC wire on our ignition that hooks to the HVAC system?
5. do b14's have a multiplex parking light system?
6. do i sound like a dumbass asking these questions?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Hope this helps:

1. yes
2. black/white stripe in main ign. wire harness
3. black/yellow stripe in main ign. wire harness
4. To the best of my knowledge, no
5. Nope. Just standard 12V positive. Same in most imports (Honda, Acura, Toyota) also. On most alarms, parking light wire goes directly into parking light (red/blue stripe just left of steering column) wire.
6. No. You only look like one if you don't ask, burn up your car, then ask afterwards where you went wrong. Need any other wiring colors, just let me know.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Thanks man that should help alot. I still don't understand why theres a wire that connects to the HVAC system. It shouldn't be a necissary connection so i'll probally just rebundle the wire i'm not going to use (i already got like 5. the alarm has features nowhere near necissary like dome light illumination, something feature where its in valet mode you can't use the stereo. i mean i don't care if you listen to my system when you work on or park my car just as long as you don't blow my speakers or my windows, more likely the latter considering the system i'm planning.) I got two more questions. where and what color is the horn trigger wire, and the ACC wire. I think i found out about the HVAC thing. on the diagram it has the ignition then the ACC wire and shows that you connect the gray wire of the alarm to this wire and then it has the ACC wire connecting to the HVAC system so on some cars the HVAC system must be operational in the ACC position of the ignition. and where it labels this wire on the connector it says "ACC" I'm going to install the alarm saturday since i know its going to take all day since i got to remove the drivers side fender just to find a grommet to run the power wires. I'll let you know how it goes saturday or sunday


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

one more thing how do you hook up a hood pin? just install it in a way to that when the hood is up its grounded? and since u got a b14 about where would i mount it?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

dang i keep forgetting things. hopefully this is my last question where is the brake pedal switch and which side shows +12 when the pedal is pressed?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *one more thing how do you hook up a hood pin? just install it in a way to that when the hood is up its grounded? and since u got a b14 about where would i mount it? *


About the hood pin, mine had a factory hood pin with the OEM alarm and I tapped into it, but you do install it exactly the way you described. I would have to take another look at my car to answer the location question. BTW, your horn wire is green/yellow around the steering column area, I think the brake switch wire is red/green at the brake switch near the floor where the pedal arm swings down(look under the brake pedal and verify that w/ a test light), but what function does the ACC wire you're looking for have? Not sure which wire you're looking for.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well you said we don't have a ACC wire from our igntion that hooks to the HVAC system so i can't use this wire anyway. well if it hooks to the heating/air conditioning system it can't be but so important. it just might be for some accesory that allows you to turn on the heater or AC with the remote or something


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i got yet another question do sentras have negative or positive door pin switch as in 
positive= shows positive when open, ground when closed
negative= shows ground open, positive closed

i think i might be able to figure this out with that test light i brought today

hopefully i'll have good luck tomorrow when i install the alarm but damn its going to be cold!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what color wire is the unlock and lock wires in the power door locks? hope i'm not annoying you with all these questions but i really don't know exactly what i'm doing by hooking up an alarm and i'm trying not to fuck any thing up. would get it done professionally but i'm way to broke and u get extra pride when you do something yourself instead of paying someone to do it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gray wire - lock
purple wire - unlock
Both are negative triggered, and the door pins are also negative.

Hope everything goes well. It's just 2 damn cold for me to do my other SE-R at the moment.


----------

